# Shipping Furniture from UK to Dubai



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Just a question, I'm still deciding what to do with my furniture in the UK... I will not be putting it in storage so I'm either selling it or shipping it.

With regards to shipping it, I have read on a few websites that in the documentation you need to ship, you need to give them a copy of your passport with your UAE residency visa. Now, I'm not sure I will have my residency visa sorted before I get there - there are no guarantees, it won't be too long after arriving, but I seriously doubt it will be in my passport before I leave the UK.

So how do you get around this? Will a letter from my employer suffice, I know they will do some kind of Letter of No Objection for other things but this wasn't mentioned.

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

When I shipped my belongings, the shipping agent only needed a copy of my passport (without visa) to start the process.

Once the stuff had arrived in Dubai, a copy of my passport with visa was needed to clear customs.

Hope that helps.

Damon


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, a most helpful response.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

tafawke said:


> Thanks, a most helpful response.


We've had quotes from a few shipping companies and only one of them (crown) wanted passport with residency visa and had to be done in my husbands name not mine.
Good luck with everything! I've found it all a bit daunting!


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Tricktrack said:


> We've had quotes from a few shipping companies and only one of them (crown) wanted passport with residency visa and had to be done in my husbands name not mine.
> Good luck with everything! I've found it all a bit daunting!


Interesting, what if I (the wife) was the one with the job and the residency visa coming through, my husband to be (26 June) will be sponsored by me AFTER I get my visa...


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

tafawke said:


> Interesting, what if I (the wife) was the one with the job and the residency visa coming through, my husband to be (26 June) will be sponsored by me AFTER I get my visa...


Sorry I didn't make that clear! It wasn't a 'man' thing, just that he is the one with the visa! Wow weddings and relocations, you must be busy!!!x


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Tricktrack said:


> Sorry I didn't make that clear! It wasn't a 'man' thing, just that he is the one with the visa! Wow weddings and relocations, you must be busy!!!x


Got to be married to live with him so we're just 'making it legal' ... it's all fun.. add to the mix I am taking a team of school students to work at the Tennis during the Olympics as Young GameMakers which ends on 5 Aug, not sure when I am moving but it will be between then and the last week in Aug.... can't do things the easy way... it has to be complex...


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

tafawke said:


> Got to be married to live with him so we're just 'making it legal' ... it's all fun.. add to the mix I am taking a team of school students to work at the Tennis during the Olympics as Young GameMakers which ends on 5 Aug, not sure when I am moving but it will be between then and the last week in Aug.... can't do things the easy way... it has to be complex...


Well you sound remarkably chilled!!! Sounds like we are moving around the same time, although my other half is there already, so I'm hoping to arrive to something fairly organised ready to get the kids sorted for school!! Great experience for the students! Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Tricktrack said:


> Well you sound remarkably chilled!!! Sounds like we are moving around the same time, although my other half is there already, so I'm hoping to arrive to something fairly organised ready to get the kids sorted for school!! Great experience for the students! Hope you all have a great time!


Hahaha...been there all before, second marriage, second time working at the Olympics (Sydney 2000 - same role) second time moving to a new country... no point in getting stressed... just have to go through the motions, though I am paranoid it will all fall through at the last minute and I wont have a job...

Meant to ask, whereabouts will you be living, I've been told the apartment I'll be getting is around the Green Community/Motor City..


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

tafawke said:


> Hahaha...been there all before, second marriage, second time working at the Olympics (Sydney 2000 - same role) second time moving to a new country... no point in getting stressed... just have to go through the motions, though I am paranoid it will all fall through at the last minute and I wont have a job...
> 
> Meant to ask, whereabouts will you be living, I've been told the apartment I'll be getting is around the Green Community/Motor City..


I think I will adopt some of your 'chill'!! Actually I'm ok with the majority of it, the only real stress, once the job was secured, has been trying to sort schools out for my 3 kids! Never experienced anything like that before! 
Hope things will be ok with your job, once it was sorted and signed we felt much better.
Not sure where we will be living yet, my other half is on that job currently, although without final decisions having been made regarding schools we aren't entirely sure where the best place for us is, but looking at meadows and ranches. I've never even been to Dubai so can't offer much input on that side of things!
Will you be living close to your job?


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Tricktrack said:


> I think I will adopt some of your 'chill'!! Actually I'm ok with the majority of it, the only real stress, once the job was secured, has been trying to sort schools out for my 3 kids! Never experienced anything like that before!
> Hope things will be ok with your job, once it was sorted and signed we felt much better.
> Not sure where we will be living yet, my other half is on that job currently, although without final decisions having been made regarding schools we aren't entirely sure where the best place for us is, but looking at meadows and ranches. I've never even been to Dubai so can't offer much input on that side of things!
> Will you be living close to your job?


I'm at the stage where I've been made an offer, and I've accepted it, I'm one document short before sending off my staff information form (my letter of good health from the Doc, had it done, just that it is going to take a week to be typed up). Once they've got that form they will start the contract and stuff... once that is signed I will be ok. I've been told my apartment is about 15 mins or so from the school... How old are your kids? Where are you looking for schools, got any in mind? I've been looking at schools from the other side, from an employer/employee perspective...


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

tafawke said:


> I'm at the stage where I've been made an offer, and I've accepted it, I'm one document short before sending off my staff information form (my letter of good health from the Doc, had it done, just that it is going to take a week to be typed up). Once they've got that form they will start the contract and stuff... once that is signed I will be ok. I've been told my apartment is about 15 mins or so from the school... How old are your kids? Where are you looking for schools, got any in mind? I've been looking at schools from the other side, from an employer/employee perspective...


I'm sure it will all be fine then! Just tell them to type a bit quicker! Will message you re schools...!


----------

